# Question about scuba gear



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can some one tell me what this is and what it is wroth looks brand new on the gauage it has Quest Thank so much


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Automotive Freon Gauge ?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*scuba question*

Thanks so much now I no what it is I thought it was diving equipment


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Automotive Freon Gauge ?


+1

It's a reusable one. So all you have to buy is the can.


----------

